# superb works



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It may be simular threads, but so far I lack a simple thread, just reccomending works.. From your hart, maybe, or from your collection.

I will start with this supreme work:

Dvorak; Mazurek


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Superb is a big word. 

If you ever dip into the Renaissance, there's Ockeghem's Missa Prolationum, superb in its complexity and yet its musicality. And William Byrd's Ave Verum and also Mozart's Ave Verum, superb in their simplicity. And just about any mass by Josquin (I haven't heard all of them, but the ones I have heard reach far above the commonplace.)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

For expressing passion and ardor, I would most definitely nominate Dmitri Shostakovich's 7th {"Leningrad"} and 11th {"The Year 1905"} and Ludwig Van Beethoven's 5th and & 7th. 
While the one composer is passionate about expressing his emotions through his music address actual events in Russian history, the other--it seems to me--is addressing them on a more personal level. And they both succeed in a really big and beautiful way, at least *IMHO. *One could well use the adjective *superb *just as easily to describe these works of these two masters!


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Brahms 2nd Piano concerto is the first work that comes to my mind...
(the exposition of the first theme by the horn and the piano development... the third movement with the dialogue between cello and piano... the explosion of the last movement...)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dvorak: violin concerto op 53*

Superb may be a big word, but I ment to catogoricize big as well as smaller gems.

But this concerto may lay in the middle.. not big, not small. The work is for me very satisfying, and therefor superb! A very inspired Dvorak.

listening to this album:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*schumann; violin concerto in d*

This is superb! I love schuman, and I feel that this work shows his best sides in lyric, romantic, colourful composing!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

This version is very good!










Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Gustav Mahler (Composer), Oleg Caetani (Conductor), Robert Schumann Philharmonic (Chemnitz) (Orchestra), Hélène Bernardy (Performer)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

this is a tiny little, but superb work!

Ballad for violin & piano in D minor, B. 139 (Op. 15/1)

Dvorak


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chopin's Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise Brillante op.22. Truly exemplifies Chopin's composing characteristics.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*DANCE macabre; saint sance*

Contains everything!


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

Ravel's 'Le Tombeau De Couperin'. 

I have no idea who his war buddies were, but I think I have a good idea what they were like!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Philip said:


>


This is indeed superb, a good Chaconne is always good for the soul!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

In a "lighter" vein, J. *Strauss Jnr's operettas* always do the trick for me, such wonderful choral writing, imaginative & lush orchestration & vocal solos which show an operatic mastery of writing for the various voice colours allied with a sense of wit & fun. What more could you want (well, as far as this genre is concerned, anyway)? The plots may very well be pure whimsy & fluff, but that's the nature of Viennese operetta, & I'm too busy listening to the "superb" music to worry too much about that, in any case...


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

It's good to be able to listen to light music as much as the "Heavy stuff." 
I love the so called "Light music" from the 1940's and 50's.
Eric Coats, Robert Farnon, Percy Faith, Sidney Torch, the list goes on…
it's still superb but on a smaller scale. 
If you're curious go here and sample it-

http://www.guildmusic.com/shop/wbc....produktdetail.html&pid=13157&rid=260&recno=2#


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I love the light and marvelously entertaining music. This aria from the operetta, _Giuditta_ by Franz Lehar... marvelously performed by Anna Netrebko never fails to entrance:






And I am equally enamored of this aria... also by Lehar...

Or is it just the singer?






But at other times I am in the mood for music that just rips out your guts:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

presto said:


> It's it's still superb but on a smaller scale.


Supurb in any scale was my intention.. Listening to Enescu, violin sonata right now, and I find it superb!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Yes... I love the light and marvelously entertaining music. This aria from the operetta, _Giuditta_ by Franz Lehar... marvelously performed by Anna Netrebko never fails to entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am from Flagstads home town...Hamar Norway


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*saint-saens; Cello Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, Op.33*

I find this work superb in how he use variations, melodics, tempo+++ in a splendid way.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bartok's String Quartet No. 3, intense, dramatic, lush and beautiful.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This thread is a bit funny because it's so undefined - the whole massive scope of classical music is a bit much for a single thread, I think? Nevertheless... right now I'm listening to Bruckner's Symphony #8 (Barenboim/Berliner Philharmoniker), and if that's not "superb", then I don't know what is.

ps. Oskaar, if that's you in your avatar picture, you look exactly like my little brother!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> ps. Oskaar, if that's you in your avatar picture, you look exactly like my little brother!


Yes, it is me! You must be proud of your litle brother!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> This thread is a bit funny because it's so undefined


Yes, it is undefined.. I started this thread for selfish reasons... hehe. I like to express my listening experiences and the feelings that follow. I listen to a lot of music that is superb, that I dont post here. What I post is a work that is superb and really hits me in the moment. Maybe I would not postet it the next day...

For me classical music, and fully enjoying it... is very mood-dependent, even weather dependent. I love to discover, and I love to share experiences. It is more an enotional moment than a calculated "rewiew" when I post here.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Moritz Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E major*

This must be close to perfect! A wonderful gem packed with variations, brilliant lyric moments... Wonderfully played on this naxos album:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Barber : Concerto pour violon*

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

oskaar said:


> This must be close to perfect! A wonderful gem packed with variations, brilliant lyric moments... Wonderfully played on this naxos album:


I agree, Oskaar. I enjoy this disc, too. I was introduced to the Piano Concerto through Robert Greenberg's lectures from The Teaching Company. I remember wondering how I had never heard such a catchy piece of music before in 40 years of listening.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Enescu: Sonata No.3 for Violin & Piano*

This is superb!


----------

